# Acquiring Greek citizenship



## Deancats (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi all! 

I am an Aussie who was born into Greek ancestory. My father is a registered Greek citizen (he was born in Australia but lived there for years as a child) and I have thus applied for my own citizenship. I was wondering if anyone has any info on the rough waiting time? And also if going to Greece speeds up the very long process?
Cheers!!


----------



## garner (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi! It shouldn't be more 9 months. My friend had the exact case and tried to go to Greece, but didn't really speed up the process


----------

